
$200 Linux Laptop Pinebook Pro Is Available for Purchase - reddotX
https://itsfoss.com/pinebook-pro/
======
Hitton
Sadly 4 GB RAM is barely usable these days. I'm much more interested in the
upcoming Pinephone[0].

[https://www.pine64.org/2019/09/05/september-update-the-
pinep...](https://www.pine64.org/2019/09/05/september-update-the-pinephone-is-
real-shipping-soon/)

~~~
axaxs
I strongly disagree. Sure you need more to run the latest games, or some
video/photo/sound editing, but you wouldn't be doing those types of things on
this device. For browsing, checking your social media/email, etc. it's more
than enough. Even for coding. I worked a year or so off of a chromebook(with
linux installed) with 4GB RAM and never had any issues. This wasn't that long
ago.

~~~
xeromal
Chrome, Firefox, et all can easily use 4Gb of ram in normal situations.

~~~
axaxs
I always see comments like this, but never understand where they come from.

To be clear, I'm not telling you that you are wrong, or lying. I do believe
some people see this. I just don't understand how it's normal. I've -never-
had anything like this. Am I the odd one out?

My system now has 32GB of memory. I have two chrome windows open, one with 14
tabs, the other with 2. Below is the memory situation of the entire machine.

    
    
      $ free -m
                    total        used        free      shared  
      buff/cache   available
      Mem:          32094        3164       26741         864        
      2188       27612
      Swap:             0           0           0

~~~
CapricornNoble
>>>I have two chrome windows open, one with 14 tabs, the other with 2

I'm sitting at 5.8/16GB used with 87 tabs open in Brave.

I usually leave tabs open as a sort of "soft bookmarking", and a reminder to
go back and read something later. For example, I have 7 tabs next to each
other from the EvolutionM.net forum, and all those little Mitsubishi icons on
the top of my browser are a constant "At some point you need to study how to
properly maintain your dual-clutch transmission instead of paying Mitsubishi
$1000+ for a fluid flush."

~~~
kjaftaedi
But surely you realize this is a luxury afforded to you by having purchased a
machine with more ram.

For those that want or need to save money, less ram can be used and the same
soft bookmarking can be accomplished by using OneTab or similar browser
extensions.

~~~
CapricornNoble
Oh absolutely. I totally understand reducing your hardware costs if your use
case is focused. I wish there were more options for purchasing "no frills"
hardware in life....particularly cars.

------
gorgoiler
Pine’s hardware is really nice. I would love to be able to install something
very close to stock Debian on it, or a Debian distribution sourced directly
from somewhere like Raspberry Pi, rather than the current OS offerings.
Perhaps the OS situation has been improved with this latest hardware?

I’ve never felt comfortable with the OS side they provide: strange versions of
Debian from unknown github accounts or links from their wiki to other third
party sites I’ve never heard of. I can build from source but don’t have
anything like the resources I’d need to audit the source code, again from
third party hacker sites, and it doesn’t feel like there are enough collective
eyeballs on the OS forks and patches to feel completely confident nothing
careless or nefarious made its way into the codebase.

I’ve no real reason not to trust them, but if they could roll what they need
for their system into an upstream vendor with a brand name I’ve heard of it
would give me more faith in using their devices in high trust roles (ie:
anything other than local coding or web browsing.)

~~~
cbluth
Ever heard of armbian?

~~~
gorgoiler
Nice. I didn’t know they had direct support for all this hardware.

------
newnewpdro
I considered getting one of their 1080p 11" models, but feared receiving
something with such a shitty build quality/keyboard it would just be $100
worth of e-waste.

Any of you HNers actually use one of these as a daily driver?

~~~
panpanna
I'm also interested in real hands-on reviews by HN readers!

------
kop316
I just checked and it is out of stock.

------
nickcw
I don't think it is possible to order one for purchase at the moment; every
time I've looked at the website in the last 3 weeks its been either "try again
in 1 hour" or "out of stock".

